# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  رباعيات - صلاح جاهين

## ahmed78

*هاحاول اكتب كل اللى عندى
واللى عنده حاجة جديدة مش عندى يقولها

مع ان كل الخلق من أصل طين
وكلهم بينزلوا مغمضين
بعد الدقايق والشهور والسنين
تلاقى ناس أشرار وناس طيبين
عجبى !!!!!

عجبى عليك يا زمن يا أبو البدع
يا مبكى عينى دماً
ازاى اختار لروحى طريق؟
وأنا اللى داخل فى الحياة مرغماً
عجبى !!!!!

مرغم عليك يا صبح مغصوب يا ليل
لا دخلتها برجليا ولا كان لى ميل
شايلنى شيل دخلت أنا فى الحياة
وبكرة هاخرج منها شايلنى شيل
عجبى !!!!!

سنوات وفايته عليا فوج بعد فوج
واحدة خدتنى ابن والتانية زوج
والتالتة أب خدتنى والرابعة إيه
إيه يعمل اللى بيحدفه موج لموج؟
عجبى !!!!!

أنا شاب لكن عمرى ولا ألف عام
وحيد ولكن بين ضلوعى زحام
خايف ولكن خوفى منى أنا
أخرس ولكن قلبى مليان كلام
عجبى !!!!!

حبيت لكن حب من غير حنان
وصاحبت،لكن صحبة ملهاش أمان
رحت لحكيم وأكتر لقيت بلوتى
إن اللى جوة القلب موش ع اللسان
عجبى !!!!!

ياما صادفت أصحاب وماصحبتهمش
وكاسات خمور وشراب ومشربتهمش
أندم ع الفرص اللى أنا سبتهم
والا ع الفرص اللى مسبتهمش
عجبى !!!!!

غدر الزمان يا قلبى مالوش أمان
وهايجى يوم تحتاج لحبة إيمان
ارتجف وسألنى أأمن بإيه؟؟
أأمن بإيه محتار بقالى زمان
عجبى !!!!! 

يا باب أيا مقفول .. امتى الدخول؟
صبرت ياما واللى يصبر ينول
دقيت سنين والرد يرجعلى : مين؟؟
لو كنت عارف مين ... أنا كنت أقول
عجبى !!!!!

سهير ليالى وياما لفيت وطفت
فى ليلة راجع فى الظلام قمت شفت
الخوف كأنه كلب سد الطريق
وكنت عاوز أقتله بس خفت
عجبى !!!!!

أنا قلبى كان شخشيخة أصبح جرس
جلجلت بيه صحيوا الخدم والحرس
أنا المهرج قمتوا ليه؟؟ خفتوا ليه؟؟
لا فى إيدى سيف ولا تحت منى فرس
عجبى !!!!!

دخل الربيع يضحك لقانى حزين
نده الربيع على اسمى لما قلت مين؟
حط الربيع أزهاره جنبى وراح
وإيش تعمل الأزهار للميتين؟
عجبى !!!!!

مهبوش بخربوش الألم والضياع
قلبى ومنزوع من الضلوع انتزاع
يا مرايتى ياللى بترسمى ضحكتى
يا هل ترى ده وش ولا قناع؟؟
عجبى !!!!!

ليه يا حبيبتى ما بينا دايماً سفر؟
ده البعد ذنب كبير لا يغتفر
ليه يا حبيبتى ما بينا دايماً بحور؟
أعدى بحر ألاقى غيره اتحفر
عجبى !!!!!

ورا كل شباك الف عين مفتوحين
وأنا وأنتى ماشيين يا غرامى الحزين
لو التصقنا نموت بضربة حجر
ولو افترقنا نموت متحسرين
عجبى !!!!!

نوح راح لحاله والطوفان استمر
مركبنا تايهة لسه موش لاقية بر
آه من الطوفان وآهين يا بر الأمان
إزاى تبان والدنيا غرقانة شر
عجبى !!!!!

على رجلى دم ، نظرت له ما احتملت
على ايدى دم ، سألت: ليه؟ لما وصلت
على كتفى دم وحتى على راسى دم
أنا كلى دم أقتلت؟؟ ولا اتقتلت؟؟
عجبى !!!!!

أنا كل يوم أسمع فلان عذبوه
أسرح فى بغداد والجزاير وأتوه
ما اعجبش من اللى يطيق بجسمه العذاب
واعجب من اللى يطيق يعذب أخوه
عجبى !!!!!

ينبوع وفى الحواديت أنا سمعت عنه
سمعت إنه عجيب وف وسط لهاليب لكنه
شقيت كما الفرسان طرقى لقيت
حتى الخنازير والكلاب شربوا منه
عجبى !!!!!

يا قرص شمس مالهوش قبة سما
يا ورد من غير أرض شب ونما
يا أى معنى جميل سمعنا عليه
الخلق ليه عايشين حياة مؤلمة
عجبى !!!!!

شاف الطبيب جرحى وصف له الأمل
وعطانى منه مقام يا دوب ما اندمل
مجروح جديد يا طبيب وجرحى لهيب
ودواك فرغ منى وإيه العمل؟؟
عجبى !!!!!

أعرف عيون هيا الجمال والحسن
وأعرف عيون تاخد القلوب بالحضن
وعيون مخيفة وقاسيةوعيون كتير
و باحس فيهم  كلهم بالحزن
عجبى !!!!!

إيش تطلبى يا نفس فوق كل ده؟
حظك بيضحك وأنتى متنكده
ردت قالت لى النفس: قول للبشر
ما يبصوليش بعيون حزينة كده
عجبى !!!!!

إقلع غُماك يا تور وارفض تلف
إكسر تروس الساقية وأشتم وتف
قال: بس خطوة كمان وخطوة كمان
يا أوصل نهاية السكة ، يا البير يجف
عجبى !!!!!

يا حزين يا قمقم تحت بحر الضياع
حزين أنا زيك وإيه مستطاع؟
الحزن مابقالهوش جلال يا جدع
الحزن زى البرد زى الصداع
عجبى !!!!!

فى يوم صحيت شاعر براحة وصفا
الهم زال والحزن راح واختفى
خدنى العجب وسألت روحى سؤال
أنا مت؟؟ ولا وصلت للفلسفة؟؟
عجبى !!!!!

الفيلسوف قاعد يفكر سيبوه
لا تعملوه سلطان ولا تصلبوه
ما تعرفوش أن الفلاسفة يا هوه
اللى يقولوه بيرجعوا يكدبوه؟
عجبى !!!!!

على بعد مليون ميل من أرضنا
من الفراغ الكونى بصيت أنا
لا شفت فرق ما بين جبال أو بحر
ولا شفت فرق بين عذاب أو هنا
عجبى !!!!!

إنسان إيا إنسان ما أجهلك
ما أتفهك فى الكون وما أضألك
شمس وقمر وسدوم وملايين نجوم
وفاكرها يا موهوم مخلوقه لك؟؟
عجبى !!!!!

نظرت فوقى للنجوم وأنا ساير
رجليا عترت فى الحفر والحجاير
بقيت أقول أنا والتراب : يا سلام
مش بس عبرة أخدت لكن عباير
عجبى !!!!!

يا نجم نورك ليه كده بيرتجف؟
هو أنت قندل زيت؟ أو تختلف؟
أنا نجم عالى بس عالى قوى
وكل ما أنظر تحت أخاف انحدف
عجبى !!!!!

السم لو كان فى الدوا منين يضر؟
والموت ولو لعدونا منين يسر؟
حط القلم فى الحبر وأكتب كمان
والعبد للشهوات منين هوا حر؟
عجبى !!!!!

وقفت بين شطين على قنطرة
الكدب فين والصدق فين يا ترى؟
محتار أموت ، الحوت خرج لى وقال
هوا الكلام يتقاس بالمسطرة؟
عجبى !!!!!

سراب فى مستشفى الولادة طويل
صرخات عذاب ورا كل باب وعويل
وفى الطريق متزوقين البنات
متزوقين للحب والمواويل
عجبى !!!!!

الدنيا أوده كبيرة للانتظار
فيها ابن آدم زيه زى الحمار
الهم واحد والملل مشترك
ومفيش حمار بيحاول الانتحار
عجبى !!!!!

أيوب رماه البين بكل العلل
سبع سنين مرضان وعنده شلل
الصبر طيب .. صبر أيوب شفاه
بس الأكاده مات بفعل الملل
عجبى !!!!!

نسمة ربيع لكن بتكوى الوشوش
طيور جميلة بس من غير عشوش
قلوب بتخفق إنما وحدها 
هيا الحياة كده كلها فى الفاشوش
عجبى !!!!!

يا طير يا عالى فى السما طز فيك
ما تفتكرش ربنا مصطفيك
برضك بتاكل دود وللطين تعود
تمص فيه يا حلو ويمص فيك
عجبى !!!!!

كروان جريح مضروب شعاع من القمر
سقط من السموات فؤاده انكسر
جريت عليه قطة علشان تبلعه
أتاريه خيال شعراء ومالهوش أثر
عجبى !!!!!

قالوا ابن آدم روح وبدنه كفن
قالوا : لا  بدن قالوا : لا ده روح فى بدن
رفرف فؤادى مع الرايات فى الهوا
أنا قلت لا روح فى بدن فى وطن
عجبى !!!!!

أنا كان لى أب وكان رئيس محكمة
ستين سنة فى قضية واحدة اترمى
ستين سنة وطلع براءة وخرج
يشكى الحياة والموت لرب السما
عجبى !!!!!

يومى على الله تنتهى وتغيب
الشمس .. وتعود تانى يوم لهاليب
زى الحياة مأساة ومن كترها
بقى لا انتهاءها ولا  ابتداءها عجيب
عجبى !!!!!

علم اللوع أضخم كتاب فى الأرض
بس اللى يغلط فيه يجيبوا الأرض
أما الصراحة فأمرها ساهل
لكن لا تجلب مال ولا تصون عرض
عجبى !!!!!

نظرت فى الملكوت كتير وانشغلت
وبكل كلمة ليه؟ وعشان إيه؟ سألت
اسأل سؤال ارد يرجع سؤال
وأخرج وحيرتى أشد مما دخلت
عجبى !!!!!

خرج ابن آدم من العدم قلت : ياه
رجع ابن آدم للعدم قلت : ياه
تراب بيحيا وحى بيصير تراب
الأصل هوا الموت ولا الحياه؟؟
عجبى !!!!!

ضريح رخام فيه السعيد اندفن
وحفرة فيها شريد من غير كفن
مريت عليهم قلت يا للعجب
الاتنين ريحتهم فيها نفس العفن
عجبى !!!!!

والكون ده كيف موجود من غير حدود
وفيه عقارب ليه؟ وتعابين ودود
عالم مجرب فات وقال سلامات
ده ياما فيه سؤالات من غير ردود
عجبى !!!!!

وأنا فى الظلام من غير شعاع يهتكه
أقف مكانى بخوف ولا أتركه
ولما يجى النور وأشوف الدروب
أحتار زيادة ... أيهم أسلكه؟؟
عجبى !!!!!

قطى العزيز راقد على الكنبات 
فى نوم لذيذ .. وبيلحس الشنبات 
وانا كلّ عين فنجان مدلدق قلق 
صدق اللى قال إن الحياة منابات 
!!عجبى 

قالوا السياسة مهلكة بشكل عام 
وبحورها يا بنى خشنة مش ريش نعام 
غوص فيها تلقى الغرقانين كلهم 
شايلين غنايم . والخفيف اللى عام 
!!عجبى 

أهوى الهوى وهمس الهوى فى العيون 
وبسمة المغرم . ودمعة الحنون 
وزلزلات الحب نهـد الصبـا 
أكون أنا المحبوب . أو لا أكون 
!!عجبى 

عيد والعيال اتنططوا ع القبور 
لعبوا استغماية . ولعبوا بابور 
وباللونات . ونايلونات شفتسى 
والحزن ح يروح فين جنب السرور 
!!عجبى 

بلياتشو قال إيه بس فايدة فنونى ؟ 
وتلات وقق مساحيق بيلوّنونى 
والطبل والمزمامير وكتر الجعير 
إذا كان جنون زبونى زاد عن جنونى 
!!عجبى 

حتة محارة وجدتها فى يوم لقيةّ 
قالت لى شوف كيف الطبيعة شقية ؟ 
نظرت للكهف اللى فيها ولقيت 
إن الطبيعة كمان .. لا أخلاقية 
!!عجبى

ياللى انت بيتك قش مفروش بريش 
تقوى عليه الريح . يصبح مفيش 
عجبى عليك حواليك مخالب كبار 
وما لكش غير منقار وقادر تعيش 
!!عجبى 

كيف شفت قلبى والنبى يا طبيب 
هَمَد ومات والا سامع له دبيب 
قاللى لقيته مختنق بالدموع 
ومالوش دوا غير لمسه من إيد حبيب 
!!عجبى 

حدوته عن جعران وعن خُنفسه 
اتقابلوا حَبّوا بعض ساعة مِسَا 
ولا قالهم حد اختشوا عيب حرام 
ولا حد قال دى علاقة متدنسة 
!!عجبى 

زحام وأبواق سيارات مزعجة 
إللى يطول له رصيف .. يبقى نجا 
لو كنت جنبى يا حبيبى أنا 
مش كنت أشوف إن الحياة مُبهجة ؟ 
!!عجبى 

ولدى إليك بدل البالون ميت بالون 
انفخ وطرقع فيه على كل لون 
عساك تشوف بعنيك مصير الرجال 
المنفوخين فى السترة والبنطلون 
!!عجبى 

برّه القزاز كان غيم وأَمطار وبرق 
ما يهمنيش ـ أنا قلت ـ ولا عندى فرق 
غيّــرت رأيـى بعد ساعـة زمـان 
وكنت فى الشارع .. وفى الجزمة خرق 
!!عجبى 

عينى رأَت مولود على كتف أُمه 
يصرُخ تهنِّن فيه يصرخ تضمُّه 
يصرخ تقول يا بْنى ما تنطق كلام 
ده اللى ما يتكلمش يا كتر همُّه 
!!عجبى 

لا تجبر الإنسان ولا تخيّره 
يكفيه ما فيه من عقل بيحيَّره 
اللى النهارده بيطلبه ويشتهيه 
هو اللى بكره ح يشتهى يغيّره 
!!عجبى 

ولدى نصحتك لما صوت اتَنَبح 
ما تخافش من جِنِّى ولا من شَبَح 
وإن هبّ فيك عفريت قتيل إسأَله 
ما دافعش ليه عن نفسه يوم ما اندبح ؟ 
!!عجبى 

بين موت وموت ... بين النيران والنيران 
ع الحبل ماشيين الشجاع والجبان 
عجبى عَلادى حياة .. وياللعجب 
إزاى أنا ـ يا تخين ـ بقيت بهلوان 
!!عجبى 

الدنيا من غير الربيع ميّته 
ورقة شجر ضعفانة ومفتته 
- لأ يا جدع غلطان تأمّل وشوف 
زهر الشتا طالع فى عز الشتا 
!!عجبى

حاسب من الأحزان و حاسب لها 
حاسب على رقابيك من حبلها 
راح تنتهى و لابد راح تنتهى 
!! مش أنتهت أحزان من قبلها 
!!عجبى 

قالوا الشقيق بيمص دم الشقيق 
والناس ما هيَّاش ناس بحق وحقيق 
قلبى رميته وجبت غيره حجر 
داب الحجر .. ورجعت قلبى رقيق 
!!عجبى 

غمض عينيك وارقص بخفة ودلع 
الدنيا هى الشابّة وانت الجدع 
تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبدك 
لكن انت لو بصيت لرجليك .. تقع 
!!عجبى 

ورد ف ورق سلوفان يا حلوة اهديلك ؟ 
والاّ انقله بالطين فى شتلة واجيلك ؟ 
الأولانى لــو وحـــا بحنـانـى 
عجبى على التانى بإيه يوحيلك ؟ 
!!عجبى 

كان فيه زمان سِحليَّة طول فَرْسَخين 
كهفين عيونها وخَشْمَها بَربخين 
ماتت .. لكين الرعب لم عمره مات 
مع إنه فات بدل التاريخ تاريخين 
!!عجبى

يا عندليب ما تخافش من غنوتك
قول شكوتك واحكى على بلوتك
الغنوة مش حتموتك إنما
كتم الغنا هو اللى ح يموتك
عجبى !!

لو فيه سلام فى الأرض وطمان وأمن
لو كان مفيش ولا فقر ولا خوف وجبن
لو يملك الإنسان مصير كل شئ
أنا كنت أجيب للدنيا ميت ألف ابن
عجبى !!


أهوى الهوى وهمس الهوى فى العيون 
وبسمة المغرم . ودمعة الحنون 
وزلزلات الحب نهـد الصبـا 
أكون أنا المحبوب . أو لا أكون 
عجبى !! 

حتة محارة وجدتها فى يوم لقيةّ 
قالت لى شوف كيف الطبيعة شقية ؟ 
نظرت للكهف اللى فيها ولقيت 
إن الطبيعة كمان .. لا أخلاقية 
عجبى !!


كام اشتغلت يا نيل في نحت الصخور
مليون بئونة و ألف مليون هاتور
يا نيل انا ابن حلال و من خلقتك
و ليه صعيبة علي بس الأمور
و عجبي !!

دخل الشتا و قفل الببان عالبيوت
و جعل شعاع الشمس خيط عنكبوت
و حاجات كتير بتموت فى ليل الشتا 
لكن حاجات اكتر بترفض تموت
عجبى !!

عجبتنى كلمة من كلام الورق
النور شرق من بين حروفها و برق
حبيت اشيلها فى قلبى قالت حرام
دانا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق 
عجبى !!

خوض معركتها زي جدك ما خاض
صالب.. و قالب شفتك بإمتعاض !!
هي كدة.. ما تنولش منها الامل
غير بعد صد و رد ووجاع مخاض
 عجبي

يأسك و صبرك بين ايديك.. وانت حر
تيأس .. ما تيأس.. الحياة راح تمر !!
أنا دقت من ده ودا.. عجبي
لقيت الصبر مر .. و اليأس برضك مر
 عجبي

ايه اللي خدته من مرور السنين؟؟
يا قلبي الا دمعتك.. و الأنين
بتئن.. و ترجع و بتفرح و ترجع تحن!!
مع ان مش كل البشر فرحانين!!
عجبي

أحسن ما فيها العشق و المعشقة
و شويتين الضحك و التريقة
شفت الحياة .. لفيت.. لقيت الألذ
تغييرها !! و ده يعني التعب و الشقا
عجبي!!

جالك أوان .. ووقفت موقف وجود!!
يا تجود بده يا قلبي.. يا بده تجود
ما حد يقدر يبقي علي كل شيء
مع ان -عجبي- كل شيئ موجود
عجبى

سمعت نقطة مية جوة المحيط
بتقول لنقطة.. متنزليش في الغويط
أخاف عليكي من الغرق... قلت انا
ده اللي يخاف من الوعد.. يبقي عبيط!
عجبى

تسلم يا غصن الخوخ يا عود الحطب
ييجى الربيع تطلع زهورك عجب
و انا ليه بيمضى ربيع و ييجى ربيع
و لسه برضك قلبى حتة خشب
عجبى!!

فارس بعيد جوه الدروع الحديد
رفرف عليه عصفور و قاله نشيد
منين منين...و لفين لفين يا جدع
قال من بعيد و لسه رايح بعيد
عجبى !!

صوتك يابنت الايه كأنه بدن
يرقص يزيح الهم يمحى الشجن
يا حلوتى و بدنك كأنه كلام
كلام فلاسفة سكروا نسيوا الزمن
عجبى!!

انشد يا قلبى غنوتك للجمال
و ارقص فى صدرى من اليمين للشمال
ماهوش بعيد تفضل لبكره سعيد
ده كل يوم فيه الف الف احتمال
عجبى!!

ايديا فى جيوبى و قلبى طرب
سارح فى غربة بس مش مغترب
وحدى لكين ونسان و ماشى كده
وبابتعد....ماعرفش....او باقترب
عجبى!!

يا ميت ندامة ع القلوب الخلا
لا محبة فيها و لا كراهة و لا
حتى يا قلبى الحزن ماعدش فيك
معلهش..لك يوم برضه راح تتملا
عجبى !!

حقرا و فوق كوكب حقير محتقر
فى الكون تكون دنياكو ايه يا بقر
رملاية من صحرا؟ لكين ايش تقول
و الكون بحاله جوه عقل البشر
عجبى!!

علقت فى المسمار قناع مهزلة
و معاه قناع مأساة بحزنه ابتلى
بصيت لقيتهم يشبهوا بعضهم
و اهو ده العجب يا ولاد و الا فلا
عجبى!!

اوقات افوق و يحل عنى غبايا
و اشعر كأنى فهمت كل الخبايا
و افتح شفايفى عشان اقول الدرر
ماقولش غير حبة غزل فى الصبايا
عجبى!!*

----------


## سمـاء

أحمد

ستظل هذه الصفحة صديقة دائمة لى
فرباعيات صلاح جاهين تحمل بين حروفها الجديد
حتى بعد القراءة المائة لها

شكرا لك من القلب.... والعقل...


وهذه الرباعية أتذكرها له:

غمست سنك فى السواد يا قلم
عشان ما تكتب شعر يقطر ألم
مالك؟ جرالك ايه يا مجنون؟
وليه رسمت وردة وبيت وقلب وعلم
عجبى!!!

----------


## hammhamm44

شكرا على العمل الرقيق

----------


## anghamelmeer

::no3:: انا بحب صلاح جاهين وبحب اسلوبه قوى وللاسف كنت اتمنى انى يكون عندى مجموعة اطلعكم علبها

----------

